# Solved: Emails on iPhone disappearing



## ozziebeanie

Hi All

I have an iPhone 4s I have had it configured before for my private email and work but removed my work one, any email I received on my iPhone, stayed on there and when I was ready I could delete them if I wanted to, then at one point my private email started to play up in that it would not send email only receive.

After numerous attempts at changing settings to try and fix this I deleted the account from the phone and started from scratch.

Since then I have put the email account back on and it is sending and receiving fine, the only problem is when I go back to see an email its gone, and not just one email all of them, it never did this before and I cannot see a setting to get it back to not deleting.

Yes I have looked at the trash can settings but that only deletes if I put email in the trash can, that is the only setting for time limits as to when to delete, I cannot find options for the in box like that.

I have spent a couple of hours on line looking for a solution including this forum and others, but all the ones with missing emails are syncing their email with their computer or on line email like yahoo or Gmail, which I am not, I dont have it synced, 

I used to be able to down load to my iPhone if I was checking for a urgent expected email, and then answer it, and when I got home I down loaded it again and could have a proper read with a bigger screen if I wanted or just deleted it.

I have not had this phone all that long and know very little about iPhones, any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Barpanda

Have you checked your Internet Service Provider (ISP) settings, or your mail client settings (gmail, et cetera)?

Let me know what service you're using for email and I may be able to help you further.

I suspect that an email setting is removing these after they've been viewed.

Thanks, 
Chase


----------



## ozziebeanie

ITP is my provider but not using their email so provider is outgoing and private email is incoming, this is the same as it was previously when it used to keep my emails and when I deleted the account and started from scratch, I did the same as last time, so I don't know what happened, maybe when email played up first time I changed some setting then that does not go when you delete an account? 

Thanks for answering


----------



## Barpanda

Try this and see if it helps - 

Go to Settings
Go to Mail, Contacts, Calendars
Click on your account.
Look down for Mail Days to Sync--set as "No Limit"




Let me know.




Chase


----------



## ozziebeanie

Barpanda said:


> Try this and see if it helps -
> 
> Go to Settings
> Go to Mail, Contacts, Calendars
> Click on your account.
> Look down for Mail Days to Sync--set as "No Limit"
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Chase


Hello Chase

Thanks for replying, when I click on My Account it has four lines, one says Account with my email next to it, if I click on that it leads to the account page which has nothing about sync in it.

Second one says Mail and that is set to ON. Third one says Notes this is set to off, and under that is a delete button, this is all that is on that page.

I just added my work email to my phone which I previously took off, and this address has more options in that section you said to go to, that does have that Sync option. 

Why does my private email not have this option but my work one does? Is it because exchange emails do and normal pop ones dont, I know it should because before re-entering my home email from scratch it used to save all my email

Serena


----------



## Barpanda

I should have specified before that the no limit option is only available if you used Exchange to set the account up... If you set the account up using Gmail you won't have the same options, try deleting the account and setting it up as an Exchange account


----------



## ozziebeanie

Ok I will try that I am not sure if the settings from that will match what is needed for an exchange one but well give it a go, and will get back to you

Thanks


----------



## Barpanda

Sounds good. Let me know if it works


----------



## ozziebeanie

Ok finally got the chance to delete email account off my phone, (sorry been away) and i have created the account again, it had options that were not there last time so keeping fingers crossed, will report back.


----------



## Barpanda

Awesome! I hope what I suggested works for you.


----------



## ozziebeanie

Barpanda said:


> Awesome! I hope what I suggested works for you.


:up: (does the chicken dance) Thanks it worked wooohooo


----------

